# Any good places to hunt in Montana???



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I know this is a Nodak forum, but I'm from Great Falls, MT and have only been hunting here one year. I haven't found any good spots that produce decent size bucks and I know that a lot of you hunt in Montana so I was wondering if you could fill me in on some good spots within an hour or two of Great Falls. I would really appreciate it?
Thanks 
Azian :beer:


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2004)

Nope, there are no good hunting spots in MT. What kind of question is that? If I were you I would head west to the Choteau area for whitetail. They grow 'em big. But if you were smart you'd spend your time chasin elk. I heard a rumor that Chuck Adams shot his new world record in the Highwood Mountains.  That's right outside of town. You've also got the Little Belt's right there too. I'm jealous. I had to move east of the border for a while. I'm trying hard to embrace waterfowling. :lol:


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I only had three days at the end of hunting season last year and shot two does around simms. I went to the highwoods once, but didn't see a deer, which to me sounds odd. I can't believe that Chuck adams hunts in this area. He's been an Icon to me since I started bowhunting when I was 10. I hope to put an arrow in a white tail this year. Thanks a lot for your advice
Azian :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

BLM land in the eastern part of the state grows some BIG muledeer.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

No there are no good places to hunt in Montana...........chuckle.


----------

